# UberOmathics and creative accounting



## Mazi (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello to all. I am new to Uber ( just 4 days out-there ) I have my 1st statement on my email today and I was shocked.

Here is why:

$4 minimum Fare - 20% on my statement is $2.40

I do not know who is this brilliant in math but just wanted to say that 2.40 is a 60% out of 4 which means that I was charged 40% out of UBERx ride instead of 20% and it get's better.
Average $4 ride is around 3 miles to pickup point and then about 2 miles of actual ride. Equals to 5 driven miles. So $2.40 / 5 miles produces "income" of $0.48/mile !!!!! And official IRS millage ( for average drivers who we are not ) is $0.58/mile. That means we are LOOSING 7 cents per mile driving for typical UberX being compared to typical driver who drives about 4 times less...

So if you are considering Uber as a second job. Buy yourself a UberPLUS qualified car and NEVER accept any UberX ride.

or be aware: real cost of giving UberX service vary on how far and how long you are driving per fare and is between [40%] to [20%+$1] If you have a Prius you may accept it as a business model otherwise I do not understand your optimism.

BTW: Money listed as a "FARE" on partners portal and in iOS app is not the same as on statement - which in short is the evidence of fraud.

just my 5 cents.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Sounds like somebody made a mistake. Maybe you, maybe them. Might wanna try to get things cleared up dont ya think?


----------



## Mazi (Mar 30, 2015)

I intent to do so and as fast as possible on the next office day, however... on my statement $4 fare is listed as a $3 fare +$1 safe ride fee ( not my money but included into my fare on the app and the portal but not on statement ... ) and then as you can see $3 - 20% make this $2.4 legit except it is not MINIMUM $4 - 20% ( and I do not care about not my $1 if they want to charge it they can do it outside my FARE as an extra charge to the customer , really ... I am not going into this, not my business basically )

So I am giving this advice to those who are still thinking about ubering so they will be aware of this little mathematical trick - to me it looks intentionally and I do not like it ... this is not a fair-play but manipulation... 

dont ya think ?


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome to UBER math!
#1 reason I avoid short trips where I'm making >30% for UBER
Last week I had my highest average fare since I started ($16.94) for the week and lowest Uber take 21% (thanks to $10 new riders bonus).


----------



## Mazi (Mar 30, 2015)

How you can know which trip will be short ? Please tell me - this is one of many things I can not figure out on my own. My app shows me only where the call comes from and the tier thats it...


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You can't. Just like a taxi driver you take the good with the bad. As you drive you learn which ones are likely to be short trips and try and avoid them. no silver bullet


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Sounds like somebody made a mistake. Maybe you, maybe them. Might wanna try to get things cleared up dont ya think?


Yeah a mistake not reading around here for a few weeks before driving Uber. And then coming around here to cry about what has been answered a hundred times before. Drivers don't get the 1.00 SRF. Yeah it shows up on the ride total at end of ride. When you do the math in your head to see how much, er uh little you made driving, simply take the dollar off first. It was NEVER your dollar. 
What insurance are you running on?


----------



## Mazi (Mar 30, 2015)

I have no problem with that. I like the idea that was never my dollar. I hate the idea it is listed as a part of my fare for all the time except to the moment when my dollars needs to go to meet me in my bank....

and no I did not found this from before but after I become an Uber driver... so no crying, just being surprised ...

cause this trick is not only old but very very low...


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

To answer your question you can't see the destination until you start the trip.

Every market is different and you are always just playing percentages/odds.
In Edmonton downtown when very cold under -20C + windchill I hustled in Feb for many short trips as nobody wanted to walk b/w appointments.
Learned the hard way I was only making more $ for Uber.

In Edmonton many drivers hang out downtown or Whyte Ave all the time. This works well for me certain times (i.e. weekend late nights) but the rest of the week I do much better closer to my home base in NW burbs. The odds of a trips being longer from a burb to the action (entertainment district, downtown, etc) are much better from the burbs but you have to balance that with the supply/demand odds of getting pings to make it worth your while.



Mazi said:


> How you can know which trip will be short ? Please tell me - this is one of many things I can not figure out on my own. My app shows me only where the call comes from and the tier thats it...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mazi said:


> Hello to all. I am new to Uber ( just 4 days out-there ) I have my 1st statement on my email today and I was shocked.
> 
> Here is why:
> 
> ...


If you had read through this forum first you would not be shocked.

Welcome to uber!

Uber on!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Mazi said:


> I have no problem with that. I like the idea that was never my dollar. I hate the idea it is listed as a part of my fare for all the time except to the moment when my dollars needs to go to meet me in my bank....
> 
> and no I did not found this from before but after I become an Uber driver... so no crying, just being surprised ...


Everybody here has cried at one time about Uber! So you are in good company, welcome. Since you are in California, I would suggest highly if you are going to continue to do this , to check out Metromile insurance. OR just go to the search function and search gap insurance, no insurance coverage,cancelled insurance.


----------



## Mazi (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks AltaClip, I can see it now, there is lot of experience I need to gain in order to make it some-how profitable ...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mazi said:


> I intent to do so and as fast as possible on the next office day, however... on my statement $4 fare is listed as a $3 fare +$1 safe ride fee ( not my money but included into my fare on the app and the portal but not on statement ... ) and then as you can see $3 - 20% make this $2.4 legit except it is not MINIMUM $4 - 20% ( and I do not care about not my $1 if they want to charge it they can do it outside my FARE as an extra charge to the customer , really ... I am not going into this, not my business basically )
> 
> So I am giving this advice to those who are still thinking about ubering so they will be aware of this little mathematical trick - to me it looks intentionally and I do not like it ... this is not a fair-play but manipulation...
> 
> dont ya think ?


Uber doesn't care what we think. Or whether we make money. Or wreck without insurance. Once you realise that you're on the way to recovery.


----------



## Mazi (Mar 30, 2015)

lol - I do not need to be baby-sited but I would like to have a sex into my ass only with my permission ;-) just to keep it fun

( I do not intend to offend anybody - but treating me as an moron is an offend by itself so this is why this "sexual" answer about uber give a s$^%t about us drivers )


----------



## Mazi (Mar 30, 2015)

Thx, frndthDuvel - insurance is what I am researching just now ... Good you point new and green in right direction  I like that attitude, keep it that way. Thanks again


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

If everybody here had the math skills of Mazi nobody would be
driving for Uber and they would be forced to pay more or die.
But unfortunately that's not the case.

Bottom line Mazi, unfortunately what you suspect is true.
Uber pays close to nothing but they massage the numbers
and use every "math trick" including ridiculously "false math"
to try to convince you and the world that you are making money.

Ask the average Joe on the street and they will tell you, yeah Uber drivers make $100,000 a year.
The propaganda has worked, we are all screwed.

I have been a driver for a year.
I refuse to drive for anything less then $1.47 a mile.
In my opinion that's the lowest rate we need to make a decent living.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Mazi said:


> Hello to all. I am new to Uber ( just 4 days out-there ) I have my 1st statement on my email today and I was shocked.
> 
> Here is why:
> 
> ...


It's like 99 cent burgers
You can do half of pickle delete onion delete sesame seed etc etc .
Or you can figure out that to make a real profit you will need tips
But tips require a quality burger in the first place
That my friend is the question
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mazi (Mar 30, 2015)

Well, thats kind a my logic here.... I have a quality burger for my clients... it's juicy, huge, tasty and fresh one and no artificial ingredients ... we'll see how this will work


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Mazi said:


> Well, thats kind a my logic here.... I have a quality burger for my clients... it's juicy, huge, tasty and fresh one and no artificial ingredients ... we'll see how this will work


Bingo!!!!!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Bingo!!!!!!!


Please don't let anyone stop you from trying 
It's like anything else be the best at what you do that is the real challenge !!!
Best wishes


----------



## Mazi (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks, ;-)


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Bingo!!!!!!!


"to make a real profit you will need tips" Uber goes out of it's way to tell people tips aren't necessary. 98% of the PAX do not tip and believe it's in the fare. Yes. I still provide the highest quality service too. How do you get past that? Do you put a sign in the back seat with a cute name like "tipping is not just a city in china"?


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

At $4.00 the PAX knows that someone's getting screwed. They just don't realize how bad it really is. Like I would feel to damn guilty requesting a ride for $2.40. Especially, if the driver drove 10-15 min to get to me. Maybe if they knew the full details then they'd open up their wallets to tips. I dunno.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sign in your car

Minimum fare details

Driver charges $2.40
Uber fees $1.60 (66%)

Your total. $4.00


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

JLA said:


> "to make a real profit you will need tips" Uber goes out of it's way to tell people tips aren't necessary. 98% of the PAX do not tip and believe it's in the fare. Yes. I still provide the highest quality service too. How do you get past that? Do you put a sign in the back seat with a cute name like "tipping is not just a city in china"?


True , That is the question
When I order uber in my area
Tends to be the same crew
I tip them because I want good service & let's face it recognition
They remember me each time
As a driver i Would acknowledge
These people the best way you can
how?
They probably frequent the same places your other customers frequent
I would say " hello Rick what is your destination " x " cool I just droped Larry there he is coolest guy " why ?
"He always tip fat "
"I'm only in in business because of people like him "
customer does not hear this :Larry is the only guy that gets his door opened , water , etc.
I would give Larry my phone # and say
I can't pick you up outside of UBER
BUT!!!!
Text me you need cigarettes , beverages , delivery , Damn I can drive your car back home why leave it at the bar
I did these things for years it worked


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> True , That is the question
> When I order uber in my area
> Tends to be the same crew
> I tip them because I want good service & let's face it recognition
> ...


Pretty soon everyone wants to be Larry


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Sign in your car
> 
> Minimum fare details
> 
> ...





Sacto Burbs said:


> Sign in your car
> 
> Minimum fare details
> 
> ...


Brilliant. I've actually seen that tipping china joke at a coffee shop. Of coarse that would earn you a deactivation @ Uber. Yours is a just FYI note and nothing more. 
re


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Pretty soon everyone wants to be Larry


Not bad. Larry would get the extra service for sure in my book. Too bad I don't get enough Larry's:*(


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

JLA said:


> Not bad. Larry would get the extra service for sure in my book. Too bad I don't get enough Larry's:*(


You build them , I built them it works 
I read a post from a guy from San francisco he does that and then some 
He said he wanted to start a butler service ( best idea I heard in this forum )


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

I've recently signed up for Lyft. I think their tipping in bold on their app and the suggestions I'm hearing here would definitely go a long ways towards solving these problems.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> You build them , I built them it works
> I read a post from a guy from San francisco he does that and then some
> He said he wanted to start a butler service ( best idea I heard in this forum )


To build it I have to get it first. I've been doing this for 6 weeks now without as much as one repeat. Maybe your area is different.


----------

